# Navigation will not jump to second pages or end of thread



## Scott1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Realizing the upgrades cause glitches and being patient has made me wait to see if this problem was being experienced by others.

Many times, I cannot access the second page of a thread or the jump to end moniker at its forum listing.

For example, if I go to the thread,
Thread: Undecided on Eschatology, it presently shows pages 1,2 and end. If I click "2" or "end" it recycles to page 1 every time.

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 1, 2010)

I also have this issue. I thought it was just a browser problem (since other problems I've had with the new board have been browser related)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 2, 2010)

What style are you using?


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Style VB4 blue.

UPDATE- I tried some different styles (e.g. "minimalist") and am still not able to access page 2 or "end."


----------

